# Comparison of Augsburg and Westminster Confessions



## Mr. Bultitude (Aug 3, 2014)

Can anyone offer an analysis of where the Augsburg Confession is inconsistent with the Westminster Standards? Either original work or a website or book, any such analysis (even cursory) would be welcome. Even just a list of articles in Augsburg where it differs from reformed theology would be fine. I'm just looking for a good study aid.


----------



## DMcFadden (Aug 3, 2014)

Augsburg fits into larger framework of the Book of Concord (1580).

Major differences: single predestination, universal atonement, sacramentology (baptismal regeneration and more "robust" view of the real presence of Christ "in, with, and under" the elements). There are other material differences, but these are the most relevant ones.

When you say Augsburg there are two versions: the Unaltered Augsburg Confession (June 25, 1530) and the Variata. The UAC differs from Reformed thinking, particularly in the meaning of the Lord's Supper. Melanchthon wanted to find any way possible to unite the reformational branches and he edited it (1540) into a form that Calvin could, and did, sign. Both Calvin and Luther saw the meaning of communion in terms of the real presence of Christ. Luther, principally reacting against the magical view of the Romanists, emphasized the real (bodily) presence of Christ; Calvin, principally reacting against the memorial view (e.g., Anabaptists), emphasized the real (spiritual) presence of Christ. In the final analysis, Luther and Calvin operated with a different Christological emphasis that determined their differing views of the Supper. Lutheran thought involves a view of the communion of attributes that allows for an illocal sacramental presence of Christ in more than one place at a time; Reformed thinkers locate the resurrected Christ at the right hand of the throne of God. The old saw is that Calvin tilts in the direction of Nestorianism and Luther tilts in the direction of Monophysitism. Neither charge is particularly fair or accurate, but it does show that if you push the tendency of either view to an extreme it would land in heretical territory. 

As is, the two "cousins" of the reformation consider each other heterodox to some degree. Still, when facing the secular tendencies of the modern world, Romanist views of justification, or against the backdrop of broad evangelicalism, both have more in common with each other than the areas of difference. That is why the White Horse Inn has had the longtime association of Reformed Horton and Riddlebarger with Lutheran Rosenbladt.

When speaking of the Augsburg, you want to differentiate the UAC (1530) of confessional Lutherans which is found in the Book of Concord from the Variata (1540).


----------



## Mr. Bultitude (Aug 4, 2014)

Thanks! Would you be able to tell me in what articles of Augsburg those differences are?


----------

